# Tucson PD



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Tucson police chief lays out list of calls police will no longer respond to - blames 'staffing shortage'

On the future list is "mental health welfare check." I wonder how long before one of those calls goes sideways and a clinician gets their clipboard shoved up their ass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

